# Need an inexpensive bag to protect wife's K2 Oberon while it's in her purse...



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

My wife's Forrest Oberon cover for her K2 is on it's way. She would like an inexpensive bag to keep it in when it's in her purse. Nothing too fancy, just something to help prevent scuffing the Oberon.

I searched this forum and have not found much other than the Borsa Bellas. If I get one that is too nice, she will probably want a cover to protect the bag that is protecting the cover, that is protecting the Kindle which is covered with a protective skin  


She's not into sewing, so making one is not an option. All suggestions greaatly appreciated!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck scuffing an Oberon. That will take effort. 

There are plenty of options on Etsy if she wants a Borsa Bella type bag. If you are just looking for something simple, a gallon sized OneZip should do quite nicely. Lots of netbook sleeves will work as well. Try Target or Best Buy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

I used an Oberon for two years on my old K1. Sold it last week and it was still as perfect as the day I got it. Your wife doesn't have to worry about scuffing her cover, trust me. Oberons are as durable as they are gorgeous.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I bought a beautiful cover for my cover (or case for my cover or cover for my case LOL) from EliteElishi.

If you go to the Buy, Sell, Trade board here you can find the post from her about handmade bags for sale. It's called Handmade Kindle Sleeve I think. I think she has an etsy but I'm not sure. 

It was very inexpensive (I think around $15-18 or so) and it is gorgeous and works perfectly. I have a Borsa Bella as well but it was a lot more money..so if you want cheaper but still great quality I recommend her. 

The bag she made me is the one in my avatar!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My Oberon scuffed in the first week of light use.  That was part of the reason I got rid of it, I didn't want to HAVE to have a bag with a bag to carry it.

However, my Borsa Bella bags that I bought to protect it have all held up outstandingly well!  There are also plenty of vendors on etsy.com who sell sleeves in a great variety of styles to fit the Kindle while inside another case.  The prices vary quite a bit, but I'm sure she can find something that suits her.  Good luck, and let us know what she ends up with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow Victoria, you must have been very rough on it or something because you are the only person I've ever heard that has managed to scuff their Oberon. My KI case was carried in my handbag all the time and I also have a card case and journal and none of them have ever scuffed despite their heavy, regular use.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would be more concerned about the parts of the kindle that are not covered by the Oberon case.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Now, see. I have to show my husband this thread. He doesn't understand why I need a bag to cover my Oberon cover. When you spend over $70 on a leather cover, you want it to always look its best. Protecting your investment is smart. I'm getting a Roo bag next week, I can't wait!


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

GhiiZhar said:


> If I get one that is too nice, she will probably want a cover to protect the bag that is protecting the cover, that is protecting the Kindle which is covered with a protective skin


This made me laugh!  I'm actually in this boat right now. My Kindle is in a cover and I just got a Borsa Bella travel bag and now I need a bigger bag to put everything in!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> I bought a beautiful cover for my cover (or case for my cover or cover for my case LOL) from EliteElishi.


Thanks a bunch for this suggestion! I just ordered the "White Leaves on Apple Green" http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page3/

The price meets my "not too expensive" criteria perfectly. However, I'm not too sure about the "nothing too fancy" applies. EliteElishi's work is beautiful. I very well my need to take a previous poster's advise and use a quart sized Zip-Lock to protect the Elishi bag! 

I'm not very good at picking color schemes, but this bag seems like it should work with Oberon's Forrest (in green), and DecalGirl's "Green Leaf" skin.

I'll post photos when it all gets here........

Now for my next task - what to get for my new DXG?


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see it all together!

I think it will look fabulous!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Leather scuffs! I put my Oberon encased Kindle into a side pocket with nothing else in it, or I drop it into my Borsa Bella lightly padded bag. Don't chance damage to your Oberon. You are smart to want it protected. You are also smart to encase your Kindle! If I'm not carrying it an an Oberon I have a Javo-Edge sleeve to drop it into for economy packing!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I actually like my various leather cases to get scuffed if that makes any sense. Scuffs and creases add a vintage, used look to the leather. Gives it some character if you will. But that's just me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Never had a problem with a leather cover scuffing up.  It's the Kindle that needs protection from pencils or other objects in the purse.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I need a cover/sleeve for my Oberon as well. I'm not at all worried about scuffing the Oberon (it looks as immaculate as it did the day it arrived), but I do throw my Oberon in my purse, so I want to protect it and my Kindle from ink marks, sharp objects, and various candy/gum that my kids throw in my purse.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Wow Victoria, you must have been very rough on it or something because you are the only person I've ever heard that has managed to scuff their Oberon. My KI case was carried in my handbag all the time and I also have a card case and journal and none of them have ever scuffed despite their heavy, regular use.


I'm glad you've had such good experience with your cases, but it's a bit much to assume I abused the Oberon while it was in my care. I used it daily for reading, and when I left the house (which was rare since I was severly ill during that period), I put it into my purse, the same way I have with my Noreve, my Mivizu Sleek, the Klear Kase, and a half dozen different iPhone cases, none of which sustained the kind of surface damage the Oberon did. As another poster pointed out, leather scuffs. Some leather damages more easily than others, and on some, it's simply more visible. On the fern green Dragonfly Pond I had, it was noticeable; perhaps on a saddle River Garden (or another dense, overall patterned cover), it would not have been. My black Celtic knot journal cover has a hard-to-the-touch surface without a mark on it. Could be the hide, the dye, the design, or none of these things--who knows?

A search of this forum will show other people have had the same problem with this product; it's not that uncommon. After my experience, I don't blame anyone for wanting to protect their expensive cover investment with another sleeve, since there doesn't seem to be a way to predict whether or not a given color or pattern will be more or less prone to scuffing. For me, I am just glad I made the switch to using covers that use leather that doesn't require that kind of babying.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Although I haven't had any problems with mine, I do try to keep it in either a separate handbag pocket or in a Borsa Bella sleeve when I put it in a large tote.  But I still say that it's most important to protect the kindle itself from objects in the bag, and that is why I protect mine.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I use a Vera Bradley Large Cosmetic bag and just stick in in my large purse. It is quilted and the interior is lined with plastic to protect my K2 in its cover in case anything leaks in my purse.

Certain colors are on sale now for only $15.00

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Large-Cosmetic/154771/defaultColor/Call%20Me%20Coral/p/154771.uts


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the "lightwedge soft case"  fits around K2 in an Oberon cover.  the soft case does not have padding but it completely covers and zips around Oberon cover not allowing anything to get between Kindle screen and cover. problem = lightwedge case is velvet black and I continue to lose it in shadows...
sylvia


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Not all leather scuffs. None of my Oberon products have a single scuff or scratch and they a year or more old. It depends on the type of leather and how it's finished.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I had a da Vinci in saddle, a very soft cover with little burned etchings. It scuffed badly, especially where the pewter charm dangled (around the pewter holder). It scratched and it had the creases against the grain where i had folded it back. I had other issues with the bag not related to the leather and the gracious folks at Oberon replaced it. I posted photos of those mars and scratches somewhere on this board. 

The replacement da Vinci does not have a dangle charm and is never NOT kept in a pouch or protective bag. I love that cover soooooooo much! I also have the Celtic Hounds in wine and oooooh I love that too. I seriously doubt anything other than a dagger mar that surface! 

Whether one believes leather mars, scratches, or scuffs isn't really the point. The point is protect what's nice. I have a lot of lovely handbags and they always go back into their drawstring bags when not in use. Who knows what could end up inside my bag that might accidentally scratch something. I think it's nice to by a Borsa Bella bag or VB bag. I say - the more the merrier!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the velveteen rabbit








scuffed leather could mean a well loved item

eek spelling


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Any fold-back lines i the leather (which only appear on my DX cover) only add character.  My DX green creekbed maple is still absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I also purchased a sleeve from EliteElishi here on the kindleboards buy and trade tab.  I have two and love them!  My kindle with Oberon is weel protected in my pocketbook!!  I highly recommend them!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

DD said:


> Ginny, I have the DaVinci in Saddle and I just noticed last week one spot right near the button getting lighter (scuffed, I think). I have a charm on the bungee but the charm itself never touched the leather. The spot is where my fingers rub all the time whenever I'm taking the bungee off. I treated it with leather lotion and it looked OK for a day but the spot keeps showing up again. The cover is over 6 mos. old, so I don't think I'll return it but I thought it was interesting to hear you had the same problem with that particular cover.


Hi DD,

I suspect it may be because the da Vinci is such smooth leather compared to Celtic Hounds. I'm sorta kinda glad to know that even after treating it the mars showed up again. I say this only because it reinforces that I did the right thing by returning it. However, I didn't return it for the scratches, I returned it for an entirely different reason then the other two reasons popped up, one of which was the scratches around the pewter closure. Some suggested that my long fingernails did it, but it would have worn differently had that been the case.

I learned my lesson on the da Vinci and now protect it dearly! Age will enhance it to be sure; I just don't want scratches or folding back marks.

Did you try the leather conditioner that Oberon suggested? I'm sure it will always remain beautiful though!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Hi DD,
> 
> I suspect it may be because the da Vinci is such smooth leather compared to Celtic Hounds. I'm sorta kinda glad to know that even after treating it the mars showed up again. I say this only because it reinforces that I did the right thing by returning it. However, I didn't return it for the scratches, I returned it for an entirely different reason then the other two reasons popped up, one of which was the scratches around the pewter closure. Some suggested that my long fingernails did it, but it would have worn differently had that been the case.
> 
> ...


Yes, I used the product recommended by Oberon:

http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/Boot_and_ShoeCare.html

I wouldn't even call mine scratched. It's more like a spot on the leather that is a little lighter than the rest of it right where my finger rubs a little when I take the bungee off. It doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> I actually like my various leather cases to get scuffed if that makes any sense. Scuffs and creases add a vintage, used look to the leather. Gives it some character if you will. But that's just me.


I was just going to say the same thing. I like the vintage look. I guess great minds think alike!

Vicki


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

As promised, here are a couple of photos of my wife's Oberon, DecalGirl skin, and Elite Elishi's hand-made carrying bag.

My wife loves the Oberon, and is very pleased by Elite Elishi's work (a good deal @ $14.95).


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! What a great combination.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, that skin really matches the bag, doesn't it?  Looks like they were made for each other.  It looks great, I'm sure your wife is pleased.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

It all looks like each item was made with the others in mind! I like it!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Fantastic! They look so good together


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone else who looks for an inexpensive way to protect a Kindle + cover in a purse, briefcase, book bag/backpack, etc, I picked this up a couple of months ago, all function, no cute factor but if it's in my purse all the time that's fine for me. And the price is right at $7.91.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, good choices.  Lovely.  I guess I am sterio typing when I think that men don't care about things matching and looking good.  Maybe it is just my husband.


----------

